
Abstracttensors.jl – Tensor algebra abstract type interoperability - DreamScatter
https://github.com/chakravala/AbstractTensors.jl
======
DreamScatter
Related | Directsum.jl – Abstract tangent bundle vector space type operations
-
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22085911](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22085911)

